# Museo Del Prado...today's google doodle



## Magnus (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't have much to offer on this one....but it popped up on google today... Enormous neoclassical building, finished in 1819... seems it probably deserves a thread here.

The _Prado Museum_ officially known as _Museo Nacional del Prado_, is the main Spanish national art museum, located in central Madrid. It is widely considered to have one of the world's finest collections of European art, dating from the 12th century to the early 20th century.


The building that is now the home of the Museo Nacional del Prado was designed in 1785 by architect of the _Enlightenment in Spain_ _Juan de Villanueva_ on the orders of _Charles III_ to house the Natural History Cabinet. Nonetheless, the building's final function was not decided until the monarch's grandson, _Ferdinand VII_, encouraged by his wife, Queen _María Isabel de Braganza_, decided to use it as a new Royal Museum of Paintings and Sculptures. The Royal Museum, which would soon become known as the National Museum of Painting and Sculpture, and subsequently the Museo Nacional del Prado, opened to the public for the first time in November 1819. It was created with the double aim of showing the works of art belonging to the Spanish Crown and to demonstrate to the rest of Europe that Spanish art was of equal merit to any other national school.

_Museo del Prado - Wikipedia_




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-19 10:02:38Reaction Score: 6


Sounds like a pretty big museum with a lot of artifacts. Judging by everything else a  is due.

This here is allegedly after the 1936 bombing. Looks old and broken, rather than new and bombed. Translation from the _Twitter Source_.

_The Prado Museum was marked as the target of national bombing. The Condor Legion dropped the bombs on November 16, 1936. By sweeping the area of Huertas Street, Paseo del Prado, Botánico and the museum building itself._
__


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-11-20 02:31:02Reaction Score: 6


It looks to me to be a lot older than 200 yrs.  Check out the base of these columns


_Source_


MagnusOpus said:


> Don't have much to offer on this one....but it popped up on google today... Enormous neoclassical building, finished in 1819... seems it probably deserves a thread here.
> 
> The _Prado Museum_ officially known as _Museo Nacional del Prado_, is the main Spanish national art museum, located in central Madrid. It is widely considered to have one of the world's finest collections of European art, dating from the 12th century to the early 20th century.
> 
> ...


Also i wonder why the two female statues on the left and right at the front of this building have been removed and this male statue now sits front and center ?


_Source_


----------

